# Hobby Track Lights



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

In my Hobby F600TC motorhome there are 2 pairs of lights on the ceiling at each side of the living area. The lugs that retain the bezel to the lamp have broken (bezel is plastic with chrome effect paint). As there is no maker's name, does anybody know where to get them.
Jackeen.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try Camper UK. If there is nothing on the link below, give them a ring as they have a good reputation.

http://camperukonline.co.uk/index.php?cPath=72_75


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They look like an afterthought. How about changing them both for LED or at least ones that can be 'serviced' easily....

Ray.


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks 747 & Raynipper. Ideally I would like to have the same fittings. 
Looked at several sites, but either can't find alternatives in LED or not sure how they can be wired to my circuit. 
I might have to try to e-mail the seller of the 'van in Germany & see if he can help.
Jackeen


----------

